# What is it with dealership service departments?



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

how do you know they didnt check air?


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Because I brought it in with 29-32 pressure and it is still at that. The spec is for 35.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

and you cant add air to make them where you like? its not like air is a proprietary thing...go to your nearest quiktrip or gas station and fill your tires. not a huge deal.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

They were probably going on the premise, no TPMS light on no problem. Why don't you check them yourself? Go to the local parts store and buy a gauge. Only problem with that is you have to pay for the air yourself at a gas station. None the less it is still probably cheaper for you to buy a gauge and inflate yourself that way you know it is done correctly.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

No, they have nitrogen in them. And no I didn't put that in them. Not to mention the air pumps in my town usually don't work. I have found one that works occasionally. Else, I would.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I did. I have a digital and a standard. Thats how I know they didn't check it.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

it doesnt matter that there is nitrogen in them. thats a scam. what is the air we breathe? 78% nitrogen. It is highly highly unlikely that they have 100% nitrogen. that would require a vacuum pump/chamber, and a few cycles of filling/vacuuming to make it right. Go to the nearest station and fill them your self. 

This post to me seems like someone just wanting to bash a dealership.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

If I have a problem with my car I bring it into the dealership for service. Normally they are pretty good about everything but there are times I would like to strangle them. I have a Eco and I'm pretty particular about where I keep my air pressure set at. I usually run around 40 psi. When I come in for service I asked him not to adjust my tire pressure and lo and behold when I get it back the pressure could vary from tire to tire. Also did you ever notice sometimes you cant get them to think outside the box? It's almost like they are trained robots.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow Evo, judgemental much? How about I asked them to do something and they didn't. I suppose that isn't good enough for you.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I loved the Saturn Dealership. If I asked them to do something it was done. Even if it was a bit different from proceedure. I suppose they spoiled me that way.


NYCruze2012 said:


> If I have a problem with my car I bring it into the dealership for service. Normally they are pretty good about everything but there are times I would like to strangle them. I have a Eco and I'm pretty particular about where I keep my air pressure set at. I usually run around 40 psi. When I come in for service I asked him not to adjust my tire pressure and lo and behold when I get it back the pressure could vary from tire to tire. Also did you ever notice sometimes you cant get them to think outside the box? It's almost like they are trained robots.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

not judgemental, you are just making a big deal out out of air pressure....if this was low oil after a change,or not changing a filter then sure. but **** my 11 year old nephew can put air in his tires. just saying man....no worries. keep on trucking and if you feel you MUST go to the dealer for air, then go ahead....


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I think it has to do with a breakdown of communication especially when they get busy. That's typically the situation at my dealership. If I was that unhappy I would not go there and I have been buying my cars there for the last 15 years. I know the technicians there have been there a long time and I know each one of them personally and I trust there work implicitly. I know that if they go to fix something it is fixed once and that is it and I am done. The air pressure to me is not that important and typically I set it myself anyway. Like I said before I just believe that it is a breakdown of communication when things start to get hectic over there.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

The deal is I asked them to do something and they didn't. That is the big deal. It may seem minor to you, but it shows that they will do as they want to MY car and not what I want.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mordsith_T said:


> The deal is I asked them to do something and they didn't. That is the big deal. It may seem minor to you, but it shows that they will do as they want to MY car and not what I want.


You know I would say that I would make an effort to speak to the service manager or the general manager of the dealership. If you do not receive satisfaction from that the lodge a complaint with Chevrolet customer service. I don't think anybody here is trying to discredit how you feel. If I brought my car in for something else and it wasn't done then yes absolutely I would be annoyed. I totally see your point but when it comes to tires I am pretty ocd about where I have my tire pressure set.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Just think it could be worse, I just went through a 9 day ordeal to get the PCV valve fixed.. Yes NINE days to fix it!!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree and you are probably right about the communication issue. And George (Service tech) is going to get it fixed I am sure. As stated earlier. Saturn spoiled me. 


NYCruze2012 said:


> You know I would say that I would make an effort to speak to the service manager or the general manager of the dealership. If you do not receive satisfaction from that the lodge a complaint with Chevrolet customer service. I don't think anybody here is trying to discredit how you feel. If I brought my car in for something else and it wasn't done then yes absolutely I would be annoyed. I totally see your point but when it comes to tires I am pretty ocd about where I have my tire pressure set.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mordsith_T said:


> I agree and you are probably right about the communication issue. And George (Service tech) is going to get it fixed I am sure. As stated earlier. Saturn spoiled me.


We also had Saturns while I was growing up. A 1989 SL1 and a 1992 SL1. I remember my mother and sister both bought their cars at Saturn of Larchmont. Saturn did have great service. The Saturn company was a smaller company that treated its owners like they had just laid out $70000 for a Benz. Saturn owners were no less important.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mordsith_T said:


> :mellow:I asked them to check the air in the tires with the recall I sent in. Did they? No. Now I have to go back this afternoon and have them do it again. I hate that. They are 17 miles across town from me. I have to drive through College traffic. Yickes! So I am very much annoyed with Dale Earnhardt Chevrolet.


Mordsith_T, 

I am sorry to hear you have to return to your dealership. If you would like for us to reach out to your dealership please let me know. You can reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

True, I had one dealership ordeal with my motor mounts. They kept telling me they were fine. But they were not. No one bothered to check the mounts attached to the engine itself. They kept checking the wall attachment only. We went around and around over it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While I agree they should have checked the tire pressure, I'd go spend the money for a 12v car air pump (and a bag with handles to loop over the hook in the trunk) and a digital tire pressure gauge and use them. Nitrogen is a waste of time and money for a passenger car. You never know when you will develop a slow leak and need to inflate a tire at home.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

If they don't resolve it I will let you know. But George seems to be able to handle it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Asking them to "check the pressure" or "fill all tires to 32-33 psi" could bring different results.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

The air pump is on the wish list since the stations in around town are so often out of order. I have a digital gauge. Guess I am old school though. I still prefer good old standard ones, I don't worry about the battery dying on me. I have heard the digital are more accurate though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> Asking them to "check the pressure" or "fill all tires to 32-33 psi" could bring different results.


Good point. Never assume that asking to check something is the same as asking for a specific outcome.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Asking them to "check the pressure" or "fill all tires to 32-33 psi" could bring different results.


Agreed. If tpms light isn't on then your pressure was fine. Yes, low compared to what the spec says but not bad. You don't have a discount tire anywhere near you? They'll check your tires and air them up to exactly what you want for free. Just pull up to the free air check sign usually in front of the first garage door. At least the Cruze gets good fuel mileage for your 17 mile trip to the dealer for air :what:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> Agreed. If tpms light isn't on then your pressure was fine. Yes, low compared to what the spec says but not bad. You don't have a discount tire anywhere near you? They'll check your tires and air them up to exactly what you want for free. Just pull up to the free air check sign usually in front of the first garage door. At least the Cruze gets good fuel mileage for your 17 mile trip to the dealer for air :what:
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not to knock Discount Tire because I buy all my tires and get all my tire service from them, but the last two times that I went there for tire installation/rotation, I requested a specific tire pressure fill and did not get that, after checking when I got home.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you saying the specification on the door jamb says 35psi, or does the tire sidewall say 35 psi?

I think the doorjamp spec. is 32......if so, they checked......dealers set pressure at doorjamb spec.

Rob


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Nope, I looked. The door jam says 35. But when tested, they test at 29 with my digital gauge. I dont' trust the tpms anymore than getting an accurate mpg on the DIC. And my Cruze doesn't get that great of gas mileage, which is one of the items I had them check while there for the recall.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

vwgtiglx said:


> Not to knock Discount Tire because I buy all my tires and get all my tire service from them, but the last two times that I went there for tire installation/rotation, I requested a specific tire pressure fill and did not get that, after checking when I got home.


I have had that happen every single time I go to them. I ask for 36 psi, the next morning it's 34psi. It may be that they check it when the tire is still warm from you driving it to them. So, I then asked for 38 psi, I check the next AM and it's 34 psi again!
As for the nitrogen, I think it's OK to add a little regular air. Also, if you have a Costco around you they have nitrogen.
Easiest thing would be to replace the nitrogen with regular air-discount tire can do that for you

TPMS only activates when psi is 25% below normal. It won't help at all if it's within 4 lbs of pressure


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Replacing nitrogen with regular air is easy. Just inflating with nitrogen and use a regular air compressor. You really won't notice a difference other than you can set the tires to whatever pressure you want.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Not to knock Discount Tire because I buy all my tires and get all my tire service from them, but the last two times that I went there for tire installation/rotation, I requested a specific tire pressure fill and did not get that, after checking when I got home.


If it's that big of a deal why not check before you leave discount tire? They have air pressure testers for free on the counter. 

Maybe my post seemed a little like praising discount tire, but I've had a problem with them too. This doesn't mean they don't do free air testing and will fill it to whatever you want with you standing there. But they did bend up my challenger's rocker panels by not jacking the car up in the correct spot for a tire rotation. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Call it a loss and just fill up the air on your own. It's not worth the time or gas to go down and complain about something you could resolve in about 2 minutes. In the time it took me to read this thread. I could have filled my tires and found something else to do.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes the dealer should have done as you asked, it's all part of giving service. Starting a thread about this is a little over the top though.

It's amazing how many grown/adult men drive into a dealership with the only complaint being that their Tire Pressure Monitor message is on for a low tire.


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

That is just something I have them top off when I take my car in for other services. Otherwise I handle it myself. I just hate it when I ask for something to be done. Get told it was done. And then I check, and find that it wasn't.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you going to put some air in them there tyres or what ?

I would bet you money that if you drove to your local Walmart , KMart , or Target , even Menards , Home Depot and such you might be able to purchase a portable air compressor for 20 bucks or less .. even a DC one .


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> Maybe my post seemed a little like praising discount tire, but I've had a problem with them too. But they did bend up my challenger's rocker panels by not jacking the car up in the correct spot for a tire rotation.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't feel bad as I have had the exact same thing happen to my 2000 Contour SVT at THE TireRack in South Bend. You would have thought that THEY would have known better.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Thirty some years ago, I purchased a Black & Decker Air Station ($50) just so I wouldn't be reliant on dealers and gas stations that charge for air. That little brick is still working and I use it the first of every month when I'm checking air pressures and fluid levels in the cars. And nitrogen in passenger car tires is marketing BS. My new car supposedly came with nitrogen inflated tires (that's what those expensive green valve caps supposedly signify), but after 8 months and several top ups, it really doesn't matter. Maybe the inside of the tires won't dry rot so quickly, as some have theorized, but the outsides will go quicker anyway.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Thirty some years ago, I purchased a Black & Decker Air Station ($50) just so I wouldn't be reliant on dealers and gas stations that charge for air. That little brick is still working and I use it the first of every month when I'm checking air pressures and fluid levels in the cars. And nitrogen in passenger car tires is marketing BS. My new car supposedly came with nitrogen inflated tires (that's what those expensive green valve caps supposedly signify), but after 8 months and several top ups, it really doesn't matter. Maybe the inside of the tires won't dry rot so quickly, as some have theorized, but the outsides will go quicker anyway.


Haven't seen green caps here besides Cadillacs and GMC's. Get go was the best place for free air at least in this area. Paid air is $1 now, who knows what a pay phone cost these days. 


I had the opposite for psi. I go in with 45 psi and go home with 35 psi. Air pump is the best investment as I live in the broken gas station air pump area. You gotta drive on a flat to get a working pump. Has digital led backlit screen and you can set it. I have the tires up on the DIC and those numbers are always off by like 3 when I check by hand. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

My Mazda 3 came with the green caps and nitro fill. Oem tires stunk so I replaced them immediately. Goodbye green caps


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

steve333 said:


> My Mazda 3 came with the green caps and nitro fill. Oem tires stunk so I replaced them immediately. Goodbye green caps


Were the oem Michelin pilots? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Were the oem Michelin pilots?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


No, they were Bridgestone EL 400


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok, so tires now have the proper pressure. I must say the ride is different. When they were in they had 29 pressure and are now at 35 cold. Very different feel to the car. It is amazing how just 6 lbs of pressure can change the feel of a ride.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mordsith_T, 

I am glad to hear you were able to have your tires at the suggested pressure. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

